# Darned good fer the money.



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review and congrats on the saw.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a bunch of General tools and every one has been a solid, well built performer. I'm glad you like the saw, thanks for the review!


----------



## Lawseeker (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Congratulations on your new saw. You didn't mention the price. Since I am in the looking around mode for a table saw, its nice to know what others have paid and where they purchased the saw. Nice you have the 220 easily available to you, some of us are not so lucky.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Lawseeker ; Sorry about that. I got it from Canadian Woodworking in South Surrey. Great bunch of guys there. Very knowledgeable and help full. I paid $1059.00 plus about $65 for the mobile base. They were cheaper than any one in the area.
I'm pretty sure this saw will preform quite well on 120V as well.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

congrats on the new saw,thanks for the review…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I'm pretty sure this saw will preform quite well on 120V as well."
Are you saying that the 2hp motor is or can be wired for either 110v and 220 volt ? 
How many amps does it draw at 110volts ?
Looks like a nice saw , and I appreciate your real pictures versus some folks using the online ones in their reviews : )


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Mark, I have the same saw and have to say I agree with everything you said. 
I upgraded the fence to an Incra LS.
Set up was easy and fit finish I thought was superb. One little spot on the extention that was easily rubbed out with some 1000.
Woodcraft here was selling them out and I paid 899 for it plus another 50 for the base.
This saw replaced a Ridgid 3650 and as much as I like it,I'll admit I miss the old Ridgid sometimes.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Dusty. The motor is tucked way inside the cabinet so I'll go with the specs on the web site. They say 19.5A @ 120V. That being said ( if that is the FLA of the motor) as per Canadian Electrical Code your going to need a 30A breaker and #10 wire.

Howie. This saw replaced an ooooLd 9" Rockwell Beaver. I don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the voltage / amps : )


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Previous reviews have also agreed that they are dependable saw and do just what they are designed to do. Congrats on the purchase


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a sweet looking saw. Thanks for the pics and review.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review although it could use more detail. What is your experience level with table saws? Is price/hp the only reason you chose this tool over the Laguna? When say you would buy a more precise fence, what about the original fence is not precise? I'm not trying to needle you, just genuinely curious.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review it's refreshing to see a review from someone who did not just open the box and has used their saw ,enjoy


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for a very informative review. Looks like it will do whatever you want it to.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Rick. As I said this is my first review so you'll hafta bear with me. 
Back in the day I built my dining rm and living rm pieces. Tables and chairs yadda yadda, but that was 30+ yrs ago. I've done a few projects since then so I kinda know which end of the saw ya feed the wood into. 
When I was shopping for a new saw, I found both the Laguna and the General to be good tools. So i guess it just boils down to HP and $.
The stock fence isn't to bad. There is no fine adjustment and the way it hooks on to the rails, when you hit the leaver to hold it in position some times it kinda kicks over to straighten out. There are adjusting screws on the fence so you can true it up to the blade. Not bad …But not great.


----------

